# Pregnancy tips tips and lowering HBA1C



## Libby (May 16, 2017)

Hi can anyone help me im in need of lowering my HBA1C to 4.5-6.5 so that i can have a baby in the next few years it's at 8.1 at the moment  and im due back at the hospital for a check up in 3weeks i exercise 5times a week and weigh all my food to get the correct carb ratio im on kidney treatment and always watch what i eat please help                                             I'm 19 years old type1-16years


----------



## grovesy (May 16, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Libby (May 16, 2017)

Hey


grovesy said:


> Welcome.


----------



## trophywench (May 16, 2017)

Libby - have you requested pre-conception help at your diabetes clinic? -  cos it's available!  Don't just feel you need to wait until whenever you see them nest - ring up and ASK !

Plus lots of the meter companies actually do advice leaflets for pre-conception and pregnancy - look on Accu-Chek and Bayer's websites cos they are two who definitely do.  There's load of things here to have a look at too - https://www.diabetes.org.uk/Settings/Search/?q=pre conception advice

Hope some of it helps!


----------



## PhoebeC (May 24, 2017)

Well to the group. 

What are your levels generally like?


----------



## Libby (May 26, 2017)

PhoebeC said:


> Well to the group.
> 
> What are your levels generally like?


Anything from 4-12


----------



## PhoebeC (May 27, 2017)

Libby said:


> Anything from 4-12


Sorry what I meant is sometimes people can notice patterns in your levels that you can't. 
So if you have a certain point you get too high or low and can work out the problem you can work on improving that little bit of it and that will help overall.
x


----------

